# مثال بقالب (إكسل) تحليل التكلفة والإنتاجية وحسابات ال man-hours



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أبريل 2010)

مثال بقالب (إكسل) تحليل التكلفة والإنتاجية وحسابات ال
man-hours​ 
الملف المرفق هو ملف معدل من ملف مقتبس (من نموذج / إفتراضي في احد البرامج) بصيغة pdf وقمت بتحويله الى ملف بصيغة إكسل لغرض التمرين العملي لتحليل التكفة والإنتاجية من خلال قيامي بإجراء الإضافات التالية له:​ 
1. إضافة أعمدة لمعدلات الإنتاجية وساعات العمل. ​ 
2. إدراج المعادلات الخاصة بالعمليات الحسابية.​ 
3. تجهيزه بحيث يتم لاحقا الإستفادة منه لبنود الأعمال المشابهة وذلك بتغيير الكميات حسب المطلوب.​ 
4. إضافة عمود يحوي على عملة كلفة المشروع بالدولار الأمريكي إضافة الى عملة الدرهم الإماراتي. ( وهذا ما يجب أن يتنبه له المستخدم فلا يعتمد على أسعار الوحدة التي تم وضعها إفتراضيا لتوضيح المثال الإفتراضي فقط)​ 
5. إضافة عمود ين لإدراج المدة الأصلية (حسب خطة المشروع) والتي منها سيتحدد إجمالي القوة العاملة في العمود المجاور له, واكتفيت ان وضعت معادلات حساب ذلك في أول بندين وعلى المستخدم إتباع الطريقة بالنسخ واللصق.​ 
6. نظرا لعدم إستقرار سعر العملة اليمنية مقابل العملات الأخرى ( للظروف الخاصة الطارئة في اليمن) وضعت رابط لمتابعة سعر الصرف اليومي للعملات في اليمن مقابل العملات المذكورة بجدول الرابط وذلك للمهتمين أو من هم على صلة بخدمات تسعير مواد الأعمال والعملات والبنوك في اليمن. وهو التالي: http://www.ibyemen.com/en/exchange_rates.php​ 

7. الملف المذكور هو جزء من مشروع Process Plant Project ويمكن لاحقا أن أضيف كامل المشروع بصيغته ال pdf إذا تمكنت ورغبتم بذلك.


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## managment (4 أبريل 2010)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (5 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

Please put the whole project, and thank you very much​


----------



## maseer (5 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله جهد تشكر عليه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فى مجهوداتك


----------



## sh2awaa (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ملف ممتاز جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ayman (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosalah1 (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (5 أبريل 2010)

thanks very useful file


----------



## eng.ha (5 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## قلم معماري (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.




> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


 
آمين آمين لا أرض بواحدة****حتى أضيف إليها ألف آمينا.

حياك الله أخي علي محمد يوسف 
تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب أسعدني, أسأل لكم من الله مثل ما دعوتم به لنا. وأتمنى لكم الخير والعافية مع خالص تحياتي.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
آمين آمين لا أرض بواحدة****حتى أضيف إليها ألف آمينا.

حياك الله أخي الفاضل الحاج فوزي البنا. 
تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب أسعدني, جزاكم الله عني خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

managment قال:


> احسن الله اليك


 
حياك الله أخي managment. 
احسن الله الينا واليكم.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا*​


 
آمين آمين لا أرض بواحدة****حتى أضيف إليها ألف آمينا.

حياكم الله المفكرةالعربيه. 
تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب أسعدني, جزاكم الله عني خيرا. 



> please put the whole project, and thank you very much


 
إن شاء الله أفعل ذلك, جزاكم الله خيرا على إهتمامكم بالموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

maseer قال:


> ما شاء الله جهد تشكر عليه جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي maseer. 
تواصلك مع الموضوع وثنائك على الجهد أفرحني, جزاكم الله عني خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

محمد ابو العباس قال:


> بارك الله فى مجهوداتك


 
حياك الله أخي محمد ابو العباس. 
تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب أسعدني, جزاكم الله عني خيرا.
بارك الله بجهود الجميع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

sh2awaa قال:


> السلام عليكم


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.



> ملف ممتاز جدا بارك الله فيك


 
حياك الله أخي sh2awaa 
تواصلك مع الموضوع ووصفك المفرح للملف أسعدني, جزاك الله عني خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

ayman قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
آمين آمين لا أرض بواحدة****حتى أضيف إليها ألف آمينا.

حياك الله أخي أيمن.
تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب أسعدني, جزاك الله عني خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

abosalah1 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 
آمين آمين لا أرض بواحدة****حتى أضيف إليها ألف آمينا.

حياك الله أخي أبو صلاح.
تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب أسعدني, جزاك الله عني خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

mohamedsaid78 قال:


> thanks very useful file


 
العفو أخي محمد.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع ووصفك المشجع للملف, جزاك الله عني خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

eng.ha قال:


> thank you very much


 
حياكم الله eng.ha.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2010)

قلم معماري قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


 
حياكم الله قلم معماري. 
تواصلكم مع الموضوع ودعائكم الطيب أسعدني, جزاكم الله عني خيرا.
بارك الله بنا وبكم.


----------



## Jamal (6 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

شكرا لك :16:


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أبريل 2010)

jamalsbaih قال:


> شكرا لك :16:


 حياك الله أخي جمال. 
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع ودعائكم الطيب.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أبريل 2010)

*تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf الجزء الأول*

ملفات تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf ​ 

تلبية لرغبة البعض,
مرفق اليكم ملفات تحليل التقديرات لكامل المشروع Process Plant Project ​ 

الجزء الأول:​ 
ملف
Civil Estimate Detail​ 

ملف
Buildings Estimate Detail​ 

ملف
tructural Steel Estimate Detail​ 

يتبع الجزء الثاني في المشاركة اللاحقة إن شاء الله​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أبريل 2010)

*تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf الجزء الثاني*

ملفات تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf ​ 


تلبية لرغبة البعض,
مرفق اليكم ملفات تحليل التقديرات لكامل المشروع Process Plant Project ​ 


الجزء الثاني:​ 

ملف
Piping Estimate Detail​ 


ملف
Mechanical Erection Estimate Detail​ 




يتبع الجزء الثالث في المشاركة اللاحقة إن شاء الله​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أبريل 2010)

*تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf الجزء الثالث*

ملفات تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf 




تلبية لرغبة البعض,
مرفق اليكم ملفات تحليل التقديرات لكامل المشروع Process Plant Project 




الجزء الثالث:



ملف
Electrical Systems Estimate Detail




ملف
Instrumentation Estimate Detail






يتبع الجزء الرابع في المشاركة اللاحقة إن شاء الله​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أبريل 2010)

*تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf الجزء الرابع*

ملفات تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf ​ 



تلبية لرغبة البعض,
مرفق اليكم ملفات تحليل التقديرات لكامل المشروع​ 
Process Plant Project ​ 



الجزء الرابع:​ 


ملف
قائمة ملخصة بنود أعمال المشروع المذكورة في ما سبق من الأجزاء الثلاثة المرفقة سابقا 
Process Plant Item Summary​ 



مع خالص التقدير للجميع​


----------



## م وليد (8 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر عالمجهود شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (9 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## haabbas (9 أبريل 2010)

Process Plant Civil Estimate Detail.pdf
Thanks for your efforts and information provided but the first file ((51-Process Plant Civil Estimate Details.pdf)) is damaged and cannot open. The rest of the files are good.


‏


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أبريل 2010)

م وليد قال:


> ألف شكر عالمجهود شكرا أخي الكريم


 
حياك الله أخي أخي المهندس وليد.
ألف شكر لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع, جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أبريل 2010)

> سعد محمد هادي;1592472]*بارك الله فيك0*


 
آمين آمين لا أرض بواحدة****حتى أضيف إليها ألف آمينا.





> 000مع التقدير




حياك الله أخي سعد محمد هادي.
تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب أسعدني, جزاك الله عني خيرا.
مع تقديري.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أبريل 2010)

haabbas قال:


> Process Plant Civil Estimate Detail.pdf
> Thanks for your efforts and information provided but the first file ((51-Process Plant Civil Estimate Details.pdf)) is damaged and cannot open. The rest of the files are good.
> 
> 
> ‏


 

Could you please try the attached file? Thanks​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

إخواني وأخواتي ..

بعد أن لاحظت إقبال الكثير منكم على تحميل الملف المرفق في المشاركة رقم (1) الذي تم إعداده -كمثال- ليكون قالبا بصيغة (إكسل), وقد كان للملف 52- Process Plant Buildings Estimate Detail


وحاليا الإعداد يجري للملف 53- Plant Structural Steel Estimate Detail

وإن شاء الله حال ألإنتهاء من الإعداد سيتم مشاركتكم به من خلال إرفاقه في الموضوع. 


وبسبب كثرة الملفات المتبقية, وعدم وجود الوقت الذي يسمح لي بالتفرغ لإعدادها بنفس الطريقة, أتمنى أن أجد من يستطيع المشاركة في إعداد بقية أو بعض الملفات المتبقية ( بنفس الطريقة والمعادلات) وبحسب ظروف وقته. وحتى ننسق جهودنا أقترح (لتجنب تكرار الجهد) أن يكتب الشخص الراغب في المشاركة إسم الملف أو الملفات التي يرغب المشاركة في إعدادها.


مع خالص التحية والتقدير لكم جميعا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أبريل 2010)

*مثال آخر بقالب (إكسل) للملف 53- Plant Structural Steel Estimate Detail*



جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> إخواني وأخواتي ..
> 
> ...


 
في الملف المرفق مثال آخر بقالب (إكسل) للملف 53
-Plant Structural Steel Estimate Detail​


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (23 أبريل 2010)

هل هذا الملف للتسعير
ام للبريمافيرا
ارجوا التوضيح
لاني عندي بعض الملاحيظ
وشكرا


----------



## virtualknight (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وملفك فعلا مفيد ويدل على مجهود سخي وضعته فيه


----------



## the poor to god (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ثابت الاغيرى ولكن عندى سؤال هل هذه الملفات تم تصديرها من احد برامج التسعير تقريبا timer line بعد اجابة حضرتك سوف اقولك على الملاحظات


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 أبريل 2010)

عبدالله رمضان ن قال:


> هل هذا الملف للتسعير
> ام للبريمافيرا
> ارجوا التوضيح
> لاني عندي بعض الملاحيظ
> وشكرا


 
حياك الله أخي عبدالله رمضان ن.

شكرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع, وإهتمامك به من خلال سؤالك عن ما إذاكان الملف للتسعير أو للبرايما فيرا.

أخي إذا كنت تقصد مصدر إعداده الأصلي فقد كان مقتبس من برنامج تسعير, وأنا عرضته فقط مع بعض التعديلات البسيطة للربط بين طريقة الإنتاجية وعلاقتها بالتخطيط للمدة الأصلية. وتركت طريقة الإستفادة من الملف للمستخدم بما يراه مناسبا له. 
 إذا كانت لديك أو لدى أي عضو وعضوة في الملتقى أية ملاحظات لتطويره وتحسين إستخدامه سواء كملف تسعير أو للربط المباشر مع برنامج البرايمافيرا فأرجو التكرم بها. 

مع خالص تقديري وشكري لك ولإهتمامك الطيب.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 أبريل 2010)

virtualknight قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وملفك فعلا مفيد ويدل على مجهود سخي وضعته فيه


 
حياكم الله virtualknight.

شكرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع, وإهتمامك به ووصفك له بالمفيد.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 أبريل 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ثابت الاغيرى ولكن عندى سؤال هل هذه الملفات تم تصديرها من احد برامج التسعير تقريبا timer line بعد اجابة حضرتك سوف اقولك على الملاحظات


 
حياك الله أخي الفقير الى الله.

جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع, وإهتمامك به من خلال سؤالك عن ما إذاكان الملف تم تصديرها من احد برامج التسعير تقريبا timer line, 

أخي فعلا كان مقتبس من برنامج تسعير ولكن إسمه Chief Estimator, إذا كانت لديك أو لدى أي عضو وعضوة في الملتقى أية ملاحظات لتطويره وتحسين إستخدامه فأرجو التكرم بها. 

مع خالص تقديري وشكري لك ولإهتمامك الطيب.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 مايو 2010)

*للتذكير بالمشاركات المتعلقة بالملاحظات والأسئلة حول الملف*

للتذكير بالمشاركات المتعلقة بالملاحظات والأسئلة حول الملف ​ 
بعض أخوتي ممن أكرموني بمشاركاتهم المفرحة بالموضوع أشاروا بأن لديهم ملاحظات حول الملف من خلال معرفة أجوبة على أسئلة وضوعها وقمت بالإجابة عليها, أرجو ان تسمح ظروف وقتهم بمشاركتنا بها وجزاهم الله عن الجميع خيرا.


----------



## helmy_squash (12 مايو 2010)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 مايو 2010)

helmy_squash قال:


> خير الناس انفعهم للناس


 
جعلنا الله واياكم من خيار الناس أخي حلمي.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 مايو 2010)

للتذكير (للمرة الثانية)​
بعض أخوتي ممن أكرموني بمشاركاتهم المفرحة بالموضوع أشاروا بأن لديهم ملاحظات حول الملف من خلال معرفة أجوبة على أسئلة وضوعها وقمت بالإجابة عليها, أرجو ان تسمح ظروف وقتهم بمشاركتنا بها وجزاهم الله عن الجميع خيرا.


----------



## رايه11 (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## najeebali (26 مايو 2010)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t191153.html*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 مايو 2010)

رايه11 قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير*​


 
حياك الله أخي راية11.

جزاك الله كل خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 مايو 2010)

najeebali قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


 
حياك الله أخي نجيب علي.

مشكور على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 مايو 2010)

محمدالسعيدعلى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي محمدالسعيدعلى.

جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 يوليو 2010)

للتذكير بالمشاركات المتعلقة بالملاحظات والأسئلة حول الملف ​
بعض أخوتي ممن أكرموني بمشاركاتهم المفرحة بالموضوع أشاروا بأن لديهم ملاحظات حول الملف من خلال معرفة أجوبة على أسئلة وضوعها وقمت بالإجابة عليها, أرجو ان تسمح ظروف وقتهم بمشاركتنا بها وجزاهم الله عن الجميع خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 يوليو 2010)

*ملخص ملفات تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf + مثال آخر بقالب (إكسل) للملف 53*

*ملخص ملفات تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf *​ 

*تلبية لرغبة البعض,*
*ملفات تحليل التقديرات لكامل المشروع*
*Process Plant Project *​ 

*الجزء الأول:*​ 
*ملف*
*Civil Estimate Detail*​ 

*ملف*
*Buildings Estimate Detail*​ 

*ملف*
*Structural Steel Estimate Detail*​ 

*مرفقات برابط:*
*رقم المشاركة : [28 (permalink)] *​ 



الجزء الثاني:​ 


ملف
Piping Estimate Detail​ 

ملف
Mechanical Erection Estimate Detail​ 


مرفقات برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [*29* (*permalink*)]​ 


الجزء الثالث:​ 
ملف
Electrical Systems Estimate Detail​ 

ملف
Instrumentation Estimate Detail​ 

مرفقات برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [*30* (*permalink*)]​ 



الجزء الرابع:​ 

ملف
قائمة ملخصة بنود أعمال المشروع المذكورة في ما سبق من الأجزاء الثلاثة المرفقة سابقا 
Process Plant Item Summary​ 

مرفقة برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [*31* (*permalink*)]​ 



مثال آخر بقالب (إكسل) للملف 
Plant Structural Steel Estimate Detail

مرفقة برابط:
 رقم المشاركة : [*39* (*permalink*)]​


----------



## آغاميلاد (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودمحمدعبدالسميع (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمودمحمدعبدالسميع (13 يوليو 2010)

a;vh


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 يوليو 2010)

آغاميلاد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


 
حياك الله أخي آغاميلاد.

بارك الله فيك على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 يوليو 2010)

محمودمحمدعبدالسميع قال:


> شكرا


 
حياك الله أخي محمودمحمدعبدالسميع.

شكرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 يوليو 2010)

محمودمحمدعبدالسميع قال:


> a;vh


 
حياك الله أخي محمودمحمدعبدالسميع.
a;vh على تواصلك مع الموضوع.



*ملخص ملفات تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf 


تلبية لرغبة البعض,
ملفات تحليل التقديرات لكامل المشروع
Process Plant Project 


الجزء الأول:

ملف
Civil Estimate Detail


ملف
Buildings Estimate Detail


ملف
Structural Steel Estimate Detail


مرفقات برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [28 (permalink)] 




الجزء الثاني:



ملف
Piping Estimate Detail


ملف
Mechanical Erection Estimate Detail



مرفقات برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [29 (permalink)] 



الجزء الثالث:

ملف
Electrical Systems Estimate Detail


ملف
Instrumentation Estimate Detail


مرفقات برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [30 (permalink)] 




الجزء الرابع:


ملف
قائمة ملخصة بنود أعمال المشروع المذكورة في ما سبق من الأجزاء الثلاثة المرفقة سابقا 
Process Plant Item Summary


مرفقة برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [31 (permalink)] 




مثال آخر بقالب (إكسل) للملف 
Plant Structural Steel Estimate Detail

مرفقة برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [39 (permalink)]​*


----------



## Eng.Anas92 (14 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية
ويجزيك الخير:28:ويرجى إكمال العمل لبقية المشروع


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 يوليو 2010)

*تحية ودعوة للمشاركة في إستكمال الملفات*



Eng.Anas92 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية
> ويجزيك الخير:28:ويرجى إكمال العمل لبقية المشروع


 
حياك الله أخي المهندس أنس (Eng.Anas92).
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع وإهتمامك به.

لعلمك أخي:

بالنسبة لملفات المشروع بصيغة ال (بي دي إف) فقد تمت المشاركات بها كاملة مع الملخص العام لها في المشاركات (28 و 29 و 30 و31). 

لكني بعد أن لاحظت إقبال الكثير من الزملاء على تحميل الملف في المشاركة الأصلية (رقم 1) بصيغة (إكسل) وبسبب كثرة الملفات المتبقية, وعدم وجود الوقت الذي يسمح لي بالتفرغ لإعدادها بنفس الطريقة, تمنيت لو يتم التعاون بيننا في إعداد بقية أو بعض الملفات المتبقية ( بنفس الطريقة والمعادلات) وكل بحسب ظروف وقته, لكني لم الق إستجابة حتى الآن (ربما لإنشغال الآخرين أو عدم توفر ما يكفي من الحماس لتحقيق تلك الأمنية). على كل حال بالإضافة الى الملف المرفق في المشاركة رقم (1) الذي تم إعداده -كمثال- ليكون قالبا بصيغة (إكسل), وقد كان للملف 52- Process Plant Buildings Estimate Detail, قمت بإعداد ملف إضافي بصيغة (إكسل) أرفقته بالمشاركة رقم (39) وهو للملف 52-
Plant Structural Steel Estimate Detail المرفق برابط رقم المشاركة : [*39* (*permalink*)] 

وتبقى عدد (5) ملفات ما زالت بصيغة (بي دي إف). وهنا أجدد دعوتي لك ولمن رغب بالمشاركة في تكملتها ويمكننا أن ننسق في عمل ذلك وهي الملفات التالية:

ما تبقى من الجزء الأول للملف:
*Civil Estimate Detail *مرفق برابط: *رقم المشاركة : [28 (permalink)] *

الجزء الثاني:
ملف
Piping Estimate Detail
ملف
Mechanical Erection Estimate Detail

مرفقان برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [*29* (*permalink*)] 

الجزء الثالث:
ملف
Electrical Systems Estimate Detail
ملف
Instrumentation Estimate Detail
مرفقان برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [*30* (*permalink*)] 

مع خالص تقديري وتحيتي لك وكذا إمتناني بإختيارك موضوعي كأول مشاركة لك في الملتقى.


----------



## دعيج (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (16 يوليو 2010)

دعيج قال:


> جزاك الله خير


 
حياك الله أخي دعيج.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## ذايد2030 (17 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
**جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يوليو 2010)

ذايد2030 قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> *جزاك الله كل خير*


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله أخي ذايد.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## mbhussein (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alyflowery (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اياخى


----------



## alyflowery (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اياخى


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 يوليو 2010)

mbhussein قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي mbhussein.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 يوليو 2010)

alyflowery قال:


> شكرا اياخى


 
حياك الله أخي alyflowery.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 يوليو 2010)

alyflowery قال:


> شكرا اياخى


 
حياك الله أخي alyflowery.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## saidelsayedab (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 يوليو 2010)

saidelsayedab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي saidelsayedab.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## tuiguine (22 يوليو 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 يوليو 2010)

tuiguine قال:


> جزالك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي tuiguine.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## bjalil (1 سبتمبر 2010)

thank's


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## sallam1998 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## ENG_AHMAD_MAG (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 سبتمبر 2010)

bjalil قال:


> thank's


 
حياك الله أخي bjalil.
شكرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 سبتمبر 2010)

فنون جميلة 911 قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير*​


 
حياكم الله.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 سبتمبر 2010)

sallam1998 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


 
حياك الله أخي سلام.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعاءك الطيب.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 سبتمبر 2010)

eng_ahmad_mag قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي احمد.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع.


----------



## المهندسه هديل (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل جلال جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد القيم
الموضوع كبير ورائع ويحتاج الى دراسته للاستفادة القصوى منه 
خير الناس من نفع الناس ... جعل الله ما تقدم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (16 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندسه هديل قال:


> أخي الفاضل جلال جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد القيم
> الموضوع كبير ورائع ويحتاج الى دراسته للاستفادة القصوى منه
> خير الناس من نفع الناس ... جعل الله ما تقدم في ميزان حسناتك


 
حياك الله أختي الفاضلة المهندسة هديل.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع وتعليقك ودعائك الطيب.

كل عام وانت بخير وعافية أختي الكريمة.


----------



## saidelsayedab (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أكتوبر 2010)

saidelsayedab قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
حياك الله أخي saidelsayedab.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.


----------



## اسراء اياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اسراء اياد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 
حياك الله أختي اسراء اياد.
شكرا جزيلا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## HHM (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أكتوبر 2010)

hhm قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وحياكم الله
> في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
> بموضوعاته و اعضائه
> وجزاكم الله الف خير


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
حياكم الله أخي hhm.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس جلال ملف ممتاز ومعلومات قيمة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 ديسمبر 2010)

M.Mohyeldeem قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس جلال ملف ممتاز ومعلومات قيمة


 
حياك الله اخي محي الدين.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ووصفك الطيب له. وللتذكيراليك والى جميع من يهمه الموضوع من الأخوة والأخوات:



*ملخص ملفات تحليل تقديرات كامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf 


تلبية لرغبة البعض,
ملفات تحليل التقديرات لكامل المشروع
Process Plant Project 


الجزء الأول:

ملف
Civil Estimate Detail


ملف
Buildings Estimate Detail


ملف
Structural Steel Estimate Detail


مرفقات برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [28 (permalink)] 




الجزء الثاني:



ملف
Piping Estimate Detail


ملف
Mechanical Erection Estimate Detail



مرفقات برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [29 (permalink)] 



الجزء الثالث:

ملف
Electrical Systems Estimate Detail


ملف
Instrumentation Estimate Detail


مرفقات برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [30 (permalink)] 




الجزء الرابع:


ملف
قائمة ملخصة بنود أعمال المشروع المذكورة في ما سبق من الأجزاء الثلاثة المرفقة سابقا 
Process Plant Item Summary


مرفقة برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [31 (permalink)] 




مثال آخر بقالب (إكسل) للملف 
Plant Structural Steel Estimate Detail

مرفقة برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [39 (permalink)]​*


----------



## Jamal (1 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## hhmdan (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يناير 2011)

jamal قال:


> thanx


 
حياك الله اخي جمال.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يناير 2011)

hhmdan قال:


> شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله اخي hhmdan.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## azizmech (5 يناير 2011)

انا من المعجبين ببرنامج اكسل ودائما احاول ان ازيد من معرفتي فيه .. مع بعض المساعدة سانجح


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 يناير 2011)

azizmech قال:


> انا من المعجبين ببرنامج اكسل ودائما احاول ان ازيد من معرفتي فيه .. مع بعض المساعدة سانجح


 
شكراعلى تواصلك مع الموضوع. وبرنامج إكسل يستحق الإعجاب.


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## azizmech (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .. جاري التدقيق


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يناير 2011)

مهندس احمدسمير قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله اخي المهندس احمدسمير.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يناير 2011)

azizmech قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير .. جاري التدقيق


 
حياك الله اخي المهندس عزيز.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع. 
أتمنى ان تشاركنا بنتيجة التدقيق لتعم الفائدة مع خالص الشكروالتحية.


----------



## elnour2006 (29 مايو 2011)

Dear My brother ,
Thank you very much for your great contribution.I have been trying to convert the unconverted pdf files to excell ,however the convertor program which I have is so limited.eventhough I will keep trying until I get it done.
However I wnat to ask some questions:
1-to what extend these peices are near to the actual
2-The columns MAT1 & MAT2,what do they mean
3-Is there any layout or drawings for the mentioned project,so that we can see.
finally I appreciate too much the valuable & detailed files you are sharing with us.


----------



## nakib12 (29 مايو 2011)

مشكووووور ولكن نرجو وجود دراسات خاصة بالطرق والبنية التحتية


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 مايو 2011)

أعتذر عن تأخرى فى الإطلاع على هذه الملفات الرائعه وأتمنى المساعده وقد سبق لى عمل مشاركه ببعض الملفات بخصوص موضوع cost control وكيفية مراقبة التكاليف وربط كل ذلك بالمخازن والمستخلصاتة والمعدات والعماله وكذلك أسعا ر الخامات مع إمكانية تحديث المعلومات ، أنا متجاوب معك جدا" وعلى إستعداد للمساعده


----------



## hhmdan (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## قلب الأحبة (30 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير يـــا مهندس جلال ثابت الأغبري

انا أول مرة أشوف الموضوع ده 

انا عندي بس سؤالين عن البرنامجين دول 

**timer line*
​*
**Chief Estimator*

*عايز شرح ليهم وروابط للتحميل لهم : ) *

-------------------------------

إن شاء الله تكملة للعمل الرائع ده كله 

إن شاء الله انا هحول كل الملفات الـ PDF 
*
إلى ملفات اكسل ده سهل جدااااااااااااااا

عندي البرنامج بتاع التحويل مش مشكلة 

*-------------------------------

الملف ده إن شاء الله انا هخلصه زي ملف الاكسل اللي يــا مهندس جلال عملته

 Process Plant Instrumentation Estimate Detail

انا ما أعرفش هيأخد وقت قد إيه ^_^ 

بس إن شاء الله هخلصه 


جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يـــا مهندس جلال 


وربنا معااناااااااااااا جميعاااااااا في الرقي بالأمة الإسلامية 


*و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
​


----------



## elnour2006 (30 مايو 2011)

up


----------



## marmar8002 (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و انفعك الله بما علمك


----------



## himaelnady (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## semba_18 (3 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك لك فى مالك وولدك


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (20 يونيو 2011)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> مثال بقالب (إكسل) تحليل التكلفة والإنتاجية وحسابات ال
> man-hours​
> الملف المرفق هو ملف معدل من ملف مقتبس (من نموذج / إفتراضي في احد البرامج) بصيغة pdf وقمت بتحويله الى ملف بصيغة إكسل لغرض التمرين العملي لتحليل التكفة والإنتاجية من خلال قيامي بإجراء الإضافات التالية له:​
> 1. إضافة أعمدة لمعدلات الإنتاجية وساعات العمل. ​
> ...



ماشاء الله الله يفتح عليك وينفعنا بعلمك ويجازيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

elnour2006 قال:


> Dear My brother ,
> Thank you very much for your great contribution.I have been trying to convert the unconverted pdf files to excell ,however the convertor program which I have is so limited.eventhough I will keep trying until I get it done.
> However I wnat to ask some questions:
> 1-to what extend these peices are near to the actual
> ...




Dear brother,

Firstly, I apologize for the late reply to your post. And I hope that the below notes include some answer to your questions:
1. Rates listed in tables may be utilized in the work of the feasibility study estimates within its percentage.
2. MAT1 & MAT2 mean materials used for Jop or/and Permanent works as per specified in table's columns.
3. Unfortunately, neither layout nor drawings for the mentioned project is available with me. 

Finaly, i wish you all best and success.​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

nakib12 قال:


> مشكووووور ولكن نرجو وجود دراسات خاصة بالطرق والبنية التحتية



حياك الله اخي nakib.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع واشاطرك الرجاء في ما ذكرت.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

فتحي عبدالغنى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا



حياك الله اخي فتحي عبدالغني.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أعتذر عن تأخرى فى الإطلاع على هذه الملفات الرائعه وأتمنى المساعده وقد سبق لى عمل مشاركه ببعض الملفات بخصوص موضوع cost control وكيفية مراقبة التكاليف وربط كل ذلك بالمخازن والمستخلصاتة والمعدات والعماله وكذلك أسعا ر الخامات مع إمكانية تحديث المعلومات ، أنا متجاوب معك جدا" وعلى إستعداد للمساعده



حباكم الله أخي المشرف القدير محمود حازم.
أسعدتني لفتتكم الكريمة الى الموضوع ووصفكم لملفاته ب "الرائعة", جزاكم الله عني خيرا.
اما بالنسبة لموضوعكم "الأكثر من رائع" وهو الذي اشرتم اليه, فقد أسعدني حظي بالإطلاع عليه والإستفادة منه كما أستفدت -أيضا- من مواضيعكم الأخرى وتعلمت منها الكثير.

بارك الله جهودك العامة الرائعة في القسم. وشكرا على جميل عطفكم بالتجاوب وعرض المساعدة في موضوعي وهو ما ارجوه وبحسب ما ترونه يتناسب مع وقتكم في نوع ا"لتجاوب والمساعدة" سواء بالتعليق و الملاحظات او بالتوصية والتشجيع في مشاركة الزملاء -ممن يرغب- في إستكمال الملفات.

ارجو قبول خالص التقدير والتحية.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

hhmdan قال:


> شكرا لك



حياك الله اخي hhmdan.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير يـــا مهندس جلال ثابت الأغبري
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تجاوبكم وتواصلكم مع الموضوع واتمنى من الله ان يكلل جهودكم بالتوفيق ويجزيكم خير الجزاء.

وبالنسبة لطلبكم أتمنى ان تتوفر الروابط التي من خلالها يكون الحصول على البرنامج "مجانا". حيث وجميع الروابط المتوفرة حاليا للبرنامج -من خلال كتابة إسمه في اي محرك بحث- تؤدي الى موقع الشركة المنتجة والحصول عليه يكون بشراءه.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

elnour2006 قال:


> up




thanks


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

marmar8002 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و انفعك الله بما علمك



حياك الله اخي marmar.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

himaelnady قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



حياك الله اخي himaelnady.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

semba_18 قال:


> الله يبارك لك فى مالك وولدك




حياك الله اخي semba.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب, أسأل الله لكم مثله.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

احمد محمد بهاء قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً




حياك الله اخي احمد محمد بهاء.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

muhmad elshaikh قال:


> ماشاء الله الله يفتح عليك وينفعنا بعلمك ويجازيك خير ان شاء الله



حياك الله اخيmuhmad elshaikh.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب


----------



## ايمن نور (27 يونيو 2011)

بورك فيك ياغالي ويانجم من نجوم اليمن الغاليين .


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (29 يونيو 2011)

ايمن نور قال:


> بورك فيك ياغالي ويانجم من نجوم اليمن الغاليين .



حياك الله اخي الغالي ايمن نور .
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع وكلامك الطيب. 
حفظك الله بخبر وعافية.


----------



## معمر السمومي (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 يوليو 2011)

معمر السمومي قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز



حياك الله اخي الغالي معمر السمومي.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع.




ملخص 
ملفات تحليل التقديرات لكامل المشروع بصيغة ال pdf 

Process Plant Project 


الجزء الأول:

ملف
Civil Estimate Detail

ملف
Buildings Estimate Detail

ملف
Structural Steel Estimate Detail

مرفقات برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [28 (permalink)]


الجزء الثاني:

ملف
Piping Estimate Detail

ملف
Mechanical Erection Estimate Detail

مرفقات برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [29 (permalink)]


الجزء الثالث:

ملف
Electrical Systems Estimate Detail

ملف
Instrumentation Estimate Detail

مرفقات برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [30 (permalink)]


الجزء الرابع:

ملف
قائمة ملخصة بنود أعمال المشروع المذكورة في ما سبق من الأجزاء الثلاثة المرفقة سابقا 
Process Plant Item Summary

مرفقة برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [31 (permalink)]


مثال آخر بقالب (إكسل) للملف 
Plant Structural Steel Estimate Detail

مرفقة برابط:
رقم المشاركة : [39 (permalink)]
​


----------



## bolbol (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 سبتمبر 2011)

bolbol قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً



حياكم الله .
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع.


----------



## tazahus (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على المجهود المتميز وبالتوفيق ولى بعض الاسئله حيث لى رغبه فى استخدام الفكره فى تسعير المناقصات 
هل يتم استخدام المعدلات القياسيه فى خانه Production
ما هو الفرق بين الخانتين المدرجه تحت الخانه Productivity
بالنسبه لعدد العماله فى كل نشاط يتم أستناد فيه الى المعدلات القياسيه اليس كذلك 
اتمنى ان تعطينا فكره واضحه عن هدف الملف وطريقه عمله 
ولك تحياتي


----------



## tarekms45 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله مجهود ممتاز 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Talal9577 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

many thanks


----------



## tazahus (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*اريد الاجابة*



tazahus قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على المجهود المتميز وبالتوفيق ولى بعض الاسئله حيث لى رغبه فى استخدام الفكره فى تسعير المناقصات
> هل يتم استخدام المعدلات القياسيه فى خانه production
> ما هو الفرق بين الخانتين المدرجه تحت الخانه productivity
> ...




هل من اجابة؟؟؟؟


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أكتوبر 2011)

tazahus قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على المجهود المتميز وبالتوفيق ولى بعض الاسئله حيث لى رغبه فى استخدام الفكره فى تسعير المناقصات
> هل يتم استخدام المعدلات القياسيه فى خانه Production
> ما هو الفرق بين الخانتين المدرجه تحت الخانه Productivity
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.
أعتذر في البداية عن التأخير في الرد على أسئلتك أخي الكريم وذلك بسبب البطئ الشديد في خدمة النت خلال الأيام الماضية.

اما الإجابة على أسئلتك فهي على النحو التالي:

*هل يتم استخدام المعدلات القياسيه فى خانه Production؟
** نعم. وذلك عندما نعرف كمية "إنتاج" وحدة ما خلال ساعة واحدة. 

* ما هو الفرق بين الخانتين المدرجه تحت الخانه Productivity؟
** كما تعلم أخي اننا تستخدم لقياس الكفائة الإنتاجية (Productivity) ما يعرف ب (MH) اي ال man-hour حيث 
MH = Total of Manpower or Labour * Total Hours

وذلك من خلال إما :
معرفة عدد ال MH) man-hour) المطلوبة لإنتاج وحدة واحدة من المنتج فقط. وهي المعادلة المذكورة في الخانة الأولى (MH/unit).

أو معرفة كمية الوحدات الكلية التي يمكن إنتاجها بكامل عدد ال MH) man-hour). وهي المعادلة المذكورة في الخانة الثانية unit/MH

علما بأن كلا المعادلنين ترتربطان بأصل المعدلات القياسيه Production.

* بالنسبه لعدد العماله فى كل نشاط يتم أستناد فيه الى المعدلات القياسيه اليس كذلك؟
** هذا صحيح. فلا يكفي ان نعرف كمية ال production لأي منتج خلال ساعة واحدة دون ان نعرف عدد ونوع العمالة المطلوبة التي تنتج ذلك. 

أتمنى ان تكون إجابتي واضحة مع خالص الإمنيات لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أكتوبر 2011)

tarekms45 قال:


> ما شاء الله مجهود ممتاز
> بارك الله فيكم




حياكم الله .
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع ودعائكم الطيب.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أكتوبر 2011)

talal9577 قال:


> many thanks




حياكم الله .
شكرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع أخي طلال.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أكتوبر 2011)

tazahus قال:


> هل من اجابة؟؟؟؟



هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t191153-15.html#ixzz1a0Yy27Lh

اما الإجابة على أسئلتك فهي على النحو التالي:

*هل يتم استخدام المعدلات القياسيه فى خانه Production؟
** نعم. وذلك عندما نعرف كمية "إنتاج" وحدة ما خلال ساعة واحدة. 

* ما هو الفرق بين الخانتين المدرجه تحت الخانه Productivity؟
** كما تعلم أخي اننا تستخدم لقياس الكفائة الإنتاجية (Productivity) ما يعرف ب (MH) اي ال man-hour حيث 
MH = Total of Manpower or Labour * Total Hours

وذلك من خلال إما :
معرفة عدد ال MH) man-hour) المطلوبة لإنتاج وحدة واحدة من المنتج فقط. وهي المعادلة المذكورة في الخانة الأولى (MH/unit).

أو معرفة كمية الوحدات الكلية التي يمكن إنتاجها بكامل عدد ال MH) man-hour). وهي المعادلة المذكورة في الخانة الثانية unit/MH

علما بأن كلا المعادلنين ترتربطان بأصل المعدلات القياسيه Production.

* بالنسبه لعدد العماله فى كل نشاط يتم أستناد فيه الى المعدلات القياسيه اليس كذلك؟
** هذا صحيح. فلا يكفي ان نعرف كمية ال production لأي منتج خلال ساعة واحدة دون ان نعرف عدد ونوع العمالة المطلوبة التي تنتج ذلك. 

أتمنى ان تكون إجابتي واضحة مع خالص الإمنيات لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## zuhair96 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

zuhair96 قال:


> thanks




حياكم الله .
شكرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع أخي زهير.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بنـت العـرب قال:


> *جزيل الشكر على هذا
> 
> الطرح الاكثر من راقي
> 
> مودتي واحترامي*​



حياك الله .
شكرا جزيلا لك أختي بنت العرب على تواصلك مع الموضوع ووصفك لطرحه بالراقي.


----------



## mezohazoma (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 نوفمبر 2011)

mezohazoma قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء*​





حياكم الله .
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع ودعائكم الطيب.


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 نوفمبر 2011)

المثال جيد لكن المشروع هو لمصنع و لا ياخذ بعين الاعتبار اختلاف المبنى و الانتاجية فيه قد تحتاج لتعديل في بعض القيم كإنتاجية المعدات مثلا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 نوفمبر 2011)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> المثال جيد لكن المشروع هو لمصنع و لا ياخذ بعين الاعتبار اختلاف المبنى و الانتاجية فيه قد تحتاج لتعديل في بعض القيم كإنتاجية المعدات مثلا



حياك الله.
شكرا لتواصلك مع الموضوع. وبالنسبة لتعليقك اخي الكريم فإنه من الطبيعي أن تكون الإنتاجية تختلف حتى في المنشأة الواحدة وليس فقط في المنشأآت المختلفة وذلك لإختلاف مواقع تنفيذها وكفاءات العمالة والمعدات المستخدمة. والمثال هنا يفيد كثيرا في توضيح "طريقة" تطبيقات معدلات الإنتاجية (مهما كانت تلك المعدلات حسب نوعية المنشأة وموقع تنفيذها) في تحليل التكلفة وحسابات ال man-hour.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 نوفمبر 2011)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nasserbalkhi
> المثال جيد لكن المشروع هو لمصنع و لا ياخذ بعين الاعتبار اختلاف المبنى و الانتاجية فيه قد تحتاج لتعديل في بعض القيم كإنتاجية المعدات مثلا





> جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:
> 
> 
> > حياك الله.
> ...


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ملفات رائعه ونقاشات مفيده جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ملفات اكثر من رائعه يعطيك الف عافيه ومنتظرين جديدك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشق السهر قال:


> ملفات رائعه ونقاشات مفيده جدا جزاكم الله خيرا




حياكم الله .
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع ووصفكم لها بالرائعة.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشق السهر قال:


> ملفات اكثر من رائعه يعطيك الف عافيه ومنتظرين جديدك



حياكم الله .
جزاكم الله خيرا على إستمرار تواصلكم مع الموضوع .



ملخص ملفات الموضوع  


اولا ملفات تحليل التقديرات بصيغة ال pdf لكامل المشروع (Process Plant Project)


الجزء الأول:

ملف
Civil Estimate Detail

ملف
Buildings Estimate Detail

ملف
Structural Steel Estimate Detail

مرفقات برابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=1589088&postcount=28


الجزء الثاني:

ملف
Piping Estimate Detail

ملف
Mechanical Erection Estimate Detail

مرفقات برابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=1589105&postcount=29


الجزء الثالث:

ملف
Electrical Systems Estimate Detail

ملف
Instrumentation Estimate Detail

مرفقات برابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=1589117&postcount=30


الجزء الرابع:

ملف
قائمة ملخصة بنود أعمال المشروع المذكورة في ما سبق من الأجزاء الثلاثة المرفقة سابقا 
Process Plant Item Summary

مرفقة برابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=1589127&postcount=31



ثانيا أمثلة بقوالب (إكسل) 

مثال رقم (1) لل Buildings Estimate Detail
مرفق برابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=1585110&postcount=1


مثال رقم (2) لل Plant Structural Steel Estimate Detail
مرفق برابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=1593550&postcount=39
​


----------



## sayedahmed330 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 ديسمبر 2011)

sayedahmed330 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





حياكم الله .
جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع.


----------



## mansy77 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ملفات ممتازة شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ENG F (17 ديسمبر 2011)

thanksssssssss


----------



## حسن احمد (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معاذ صالح (17 ديسمبر 2011)

""""" مسااااااااء الخير """"


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

mansy77 قال:


> ملفات ممتازة شكرا على المجهود الرائع




حياك الله اخي منسي.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع ووصفك لملفاته بالممتازة.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

eng f قال:


> thanksssssssss




حياك الله.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

حسن احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير




حياك الله اخي حسن احمد.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

معاذ صالح قال:


> """"" مسااااااااء الخير """"



مساء النور والخيرات.


----------



## Els3id Fathy (19 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 ديسمبر 2011)

els3id fathy قال:


> thanks alot



حياك الله.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## jamalmn2002 (4 يناير 2012)

الف شكر جزاكم الله خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 يناير 2012)

jamalmn2002 قال:


> الف شكر جزاكم الله خير





حياك الله.
جزاكم الله خير على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## ربيع عزت (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 يناير 2012)

ربيع عزت قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير





حياك الله اخي ربيع عزت .
جزاك الله خير على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 يناير 2012)

محمد أحمد شوقي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



حياك الله اخي محمد أحمد شوقي.
جزاك الله خير على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## tamer gad (12 مارس 2012)

شكرا على مجهود وياريت يا اخ جلال شرح الطريقة لاني بصراحة مش قادر افهمها ولو حتى مثال واحد بس


----------



## tamer gad (12 مارس 2012)

Excavate & Load 1.5 CY (Cat 325) Backhoe 1.00	EA	86.77
Equipment Operator Foreman 0.5 13.00
Backhoe Operator 1.0 11.00
Excavator, Komatsu 1.0 62.56
Pick-up Double Cabin	0.5 13.42
على سبيل المثال ماذا تعني بهذة المعدلات؟


----------



## عطيةحسن (12 مارس 2012)

*الف شكر*

الف الف الف شكر و ربنا يكرمك


----------



## abatahah (7 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فى مجهوداتك*​


----------



## محمد الجفري (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (8 مايو 2012)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل جدا"


----------



## معمر السمومي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## أبو سحر (15 أكتوبر 2012)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك وجزاكم الجنة


----------



## metkal (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## the pump (14 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (15 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 سبتمبر 2013)

tamer gad قال:


> Excavate & Load 1.5 CY (Cat 325) Backhoe 1.00 EA 86.77
> Equipment Operator Foreman 0.5 13.00
> Backhoe Operator 1.0 11.00
> Excavator, Komatsu 1.0 62.56
> ...




*حياكم الله أخي العزيز ومعذرة عل التأخير في الرد فقد كان ذلك لظروف خارجة عن رغبتنا في التواصل معكم والرد على سؤالكم. وعلى كل حال, تكون الإجابة موضحة بشرح مثال عن الإنتاجية -حسب طلبكم- بما يلي**:*

*مطلوب تنفيذ أعمال حفريات بإستخدام الآليات* *لكمية مقدارها 7,081.86 متر مكعب, ولمعرفة سعر الوحدة* *وال** Man-Hrs **فإنه يلزم معرفة االإنتاجية والطاقم (عمالة + آليات او معدات) نوعه وعدد واجور الساعات التي يعمل بها كل نوع. وفي مثالنا هذا تكون خطوات عملنا كما يلي**: *

*اولا- تحديد الطاقم وإنتاجه في الساعة الواحدة:
الطاقم هو مشرف لمدة نصف ساعة بأجر 13 درهم للساعة+ مشغل حفار لمدة ساعة واحدة بأجر11 درهم للساعة + حفار مثل كوماتسو لمدة ساعة واحدة بأجر**62.56 **درهم للساعة** + **وسيارة بيك اب غمارتين لمدة نصف ساعة باجر** 13.42 **درهم في الساعة**. 
**وه**ذا الطاقم يستطيع **إنتاج** 24.42 **متر مكعب في الساعة الواحدة**. *

*ثانيا- إجراء الحسابات التالية:  
1 ** - تكلفة إنتاجية** 24.42 ** متر مكعب* *يساوي** (86.77) **درهم إماراتي (ضرب عدد ساعات عمل كل فرد ومعدة بالاجور الخاصة بكل منها ثم جمع الناتج) **.**ومنها يكون سعر الوحدة يساوي** (3.553) **درهم لكل واحد* *مترمكعب**.*

*2**- ** حساب عدد الساعات الإجمالية لتنفيذ الكمية المطلوبة (7,081.86) متر مكعب وذلك بقسمتها على كمية الإنتاجية في الساعة الواحدة** (24.42) **وهي** (290) **ساعة عمل**.*

*3 - حساب ال Man-Hrs من خلال جمع عدد أفراد الطاقم الواحد للاشخاص فقط وهم هنا 1.5 رجل (إجمالي نصف مشرف + واحد مشغل الحفار) ثم ضرب الناتج بعدد الساعات الإجمالية (290) ساعة لنحصل على (435) رجل-ساعة او مايسمى ب Man-Hrs . 

شكرا لك إهتمامك.*


----------



## ICUDOU (11 يناير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## essamn1 (5 فبراير 2014)

yes


----------



## النيوبرين (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrahman oraby (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-muataz (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف بن غبريد (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

